# HELP: protein before bed time?



## InGearX (May 19, 2002)

I see that people recommend drinking protein before going to bed!

Question 1: Why is that good and safe to do?

Question 2: What kind of protein shake by Nutrition Facts? # of calories, grams of protein?

Question 3: What brand would you recommend for that?

In general during the day I drink "Lean Body" by Labrada which has 290 Calories and 45g of protein I mix it with MILK is that OK?
You may take a look at the Nutrition Facts by visiting this page I made http://www.hackin.to/leanbody/








view here: http://www.hackin.to/leanbody/

Question 4: I see that "Designer protein Whey" say they are # 1 selling protein in USA, is it good?

Question 5: To mix these protein shakes with milk is OK?

Thank you all...


----------



## kuso (May 19, 2002)

This isn`t going to answer everything, but....

The milk depends on what your goals are...bulking/cutting?

If you are bulking and don`t mind the cals/sugar from milk, go for it, if you are cutting, lose the milk.

Before bed, you are best with a blend including casien, but not really an MRP as is pictured above.

Labradas MRP`s are my fav too...... Labrada also make a good blend called ProV60 which I used before bed etc.


----------



## KryptoAllez (May 21, 2002)

Personally I'd rather eat chicken, tuna, or eggs before bed as whole foods keep me satisfied longer especially for that long fast overnight.  Also, the slower digesting and absorbing protein you eat before bed the better as it will ward off catabolism for longer.


----------



## LAM (May 21, 2002)

DIGESTION TIME OF VARIOUS FOODS 
(approx. time spent in stomach before emptying). ........ 

Water 
when stomach is empty, leaves immediately and goes into intestines,

Juices 
Fruit vegetables, vegetable broth - 15 to 20 minutes.

Semi-liquid 
(blended salad, vegetables or fruits) - 20 to 30 min. 
Fruits

Watermelon - 20 min.digestion time. 
Other melons - Canteloupe, Cranshaw, Honeydew etc. - 30 min. 
Oranges, grapefruit, grapes - 30 min. 
Apples, pears, peaches, cherries etc. - digest in 40 min.

Vegetables

Raw tossed salad vegetables - tomato, lettuces, cucumber, celery, red or green pepper, other succulent vegetables - 30 to 40 min. digestion. - 

Steamed or cooked vegetables

Leafy vegetables - escarole, spinach, kale, collards etc. - 40 min. - Zucchini, broccoli, cauliflower, string beans, yellow squash, corn on cob - all 45 min. digestion time
Root vegetables - carrots, beets, parsnips, turnips etc. - 50 min. 

Semi-Concentrated Carbohydrates - Starches

Jerusalem artichokes & leafy, acorn & butternut squashes, corn, potatoes, sweet potatoes, yam, chestnuts - all 60 min. digestion. 

Concentrated Carbohydrates - Grains

Brown rice, millet, buckwheat, cornmeal, oats (first 3 vegetables best) - 90 min. 

Legumes & Beans - (Concentrated Carbohydrate & Protein)

Lentils, limas, chick peas, peas, pigeon peas, kidney beans, etc. - 90 min. digestion time 
soy beans -120 min. digestion time

Seeds & Nuts

Seeds - Sunflower, pumpkin, pepita, sesame - Digestive time approx. 2 hours.
Nuts - Almonds, filberts, peanuts (raw), cashews, brazil, walnuts, pecans etc. - 2 1/2 to 3 hours to digest. 

Dairy

Skim milk, cottage or low fat pot cheese or ricotta - approx. 90 min. digestion time 
whole milk cottage cheese - 120 min. digestion 
whole milk hard cheese - 4 to 5 hours digestion time 

Animal proteins

Egg yolk - 30 min. digestion time
Whole egg - 45 min. 
Fish - cod, scrod, flounder, sole seafood - 30 min. digestion time
Fish - salmon, salmon trout, herring, (more fatty fish) - 45 min. to 60 digestion time 
Chicken - 1½ to 2 hours digestion time (without skin) 
Turkey - 2 to 2 ¼ hours digestion time (without skin) 
Beef, lamb - 3 to 4 hours digestion time 
Pork - 4½ to 5 hours digestion time


----------



## InGearX (May 21, 2002)

I hear you people... 

I took notes and will get something with casein like Labrada Pro-V60 tomorrow! 

Thank you all...


----------



## seyone (May 21, 2002)

I just eat a can of tuna.


----------



## CRASHMAN (May 22, 2002)

I was reading a bodybuilding magazine when i was on an airplane a month back and they actully have protiens now that are made exzactly for taking before bed there kinda pricey though the best one is about 120$$ and the worst is like 80$$ thats alot of money either way


----------



## KnightPredator (May 22, 2002)

I always use the 1 hr window to consume protein. That has got to be the most important time to eat or drink protein. Funny to, lots of bodybuilders dont really take advantage of that.


----------



## w8lifter (May 22, 2002)

LAM!...awesome post  ...thanks!


----------



## gopro (May 22, 2002)

Having a PROTEIN BLEND before bed is a good idea. During sleep we are in a fasting state for 6-8 hours which will slow anabolism and increase catabolism.

By drinking a casein containing protein before bed you will get a slow release of amino acids into your bloodstream allowing for less catabolism to occur.

If you are watching your bodyfat, I would go with a low or no-carb protein powder at this time...if you are bulking, you can have a regular MRP, like Lean Body with skim milk.

Either way, get that protein before bed!


----------



## kuso (May 22, 2002)

gopro...um....did you just agree with me?


----------



## Leslie (May 22, 2002)

What do you guys think about Designer protein powder?  Seems like everyone here uses Labrada everyhting....Am I in Labrada's forum??


----------



## sawheet (May 22, 2002)

A protien powder cointaining no carbs, or little carbs is a great thing to do before bed.  Even if you are gaining or cutting!!  Muscle Milk is a great new supplement that has the essential fats included to hold you all night.  I would advise against milk it makes your skin to thick.  Lean body is great in the morning but not before bed.  Glutamine is also good before bed because it is better absorbed at that time.  Remember thge first two hours of sleep is when you release gh, so HELP IT with protien and aminos.


----------



## gopro (May 22, 2002)

Hey Kuso, you and I don't usually disagree, do we? I mean, you are not Chicken Daddy.

There is nothing wrong with Designer Whey...it is great whey protein...but whey is not great before bed. It is best used pre and post workout.

There is NOTHING wrong with Lean Body before bed as long as you are not watching carb intake. Lean Body is a protein BLEND, and this is best before bed.

As for milk, it really depends on your goals. My first few years of training included about a gallon of milk per day! I was about 125 lbs when I started and just needed size. I started cutting back on milk when I reached about 200 lbs and started competing. Don't drink milk if you want to be really lean, but if you crave size...go for it!


----------



## kuso (May 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> Hey Kuso, you and I don't usually disagree, do we? I mean, you are not Chicken Daddy.



 Hmmm...you may be right, I was just on a roll flaming your ass and had trouble stopping


----------



## Leslie (May 22, 2002)

ok- #1 That is the FIRST I heard that whey is not good before bed...Pls EXPLAIN!! I am all ears....#2 I AM trying to watch my carbs- how many carbs in one serving of Labrada??  any alternatives?


----------



## kuso (May 22, 2002)

#1...whey is absorbed way too quickly and you`ll be running on empty after a very short period, and blend, particularly one with casein takes A LOT longer to be absorbed so the period of time your empty is much shorter....hows that for simple 

Whey is great after working out, and to top up the protien content of a meal only as far as I`m concerned....otherwise I always use a blend.


----------



## Leslie (May 22, 2002)

thats an interesting angle...great all along I have been drinking whey only.....


----------



## gopro (May 22, 2002)

I hate to say it but Kuso is right on with his answer...I guess he's useful...sometimes.

Whey is oxidized far too quickly, and this is only beneficial post workout. You want a slow acting protein before bed which would be a meal, because of the need for digestion, or casein which solidifies somewhat in your stomach and releases its aminos over about a 6 hour period.


----------



## Leslie (May 22, 2002)

oh poohie  I usually have the Designer after my workout then 6 eggwhites before bedtime- How about that!?  Ok How bad is that...


----------



## LAM (May 22, 2002)

for those taking whey only drinks Fibersol has shown the greatest promise for slowing protein absorption through regulation of the modulation of the protein and any carbs ingested as well.


----------



## KryptoAllez (May 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by LAM *_
> DIGESTION TIME OF VARIOUS FOODS
> (approx. time spent in stomach before emptying). ........
> 
> ...



  Holy shit!  Damn, Lam (hehe, it rhymes) you friggin ROCK!  Cool beans, I'm copying this one!  

Where did you get that anyway?


----------



## LAM (May 22, 2002)

I got it off a nutriton site by some Dr. several years ago...

another thing, any protein when eaten raw has a digestion time of about 20 minutes.  so for all you sushi lovers beware !  that meal will not last long.


----------



## gopro (May 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> oh poohie  I usually have the Designer after my workout then 6 eggwhites before bedtime- How about that!?  Ok How bad is that...



This is ok...whey after workout is good. I would add a tablespoon of flax to your last meal...that will slow absorption.


----------



## LAM (May 22, 2002)

Basically there is a huge misconception that because fats slow digestion - then in theory - if you add fat to a meal you slow down digestion of the "protein" that was consumed - that however is based more on theory than science. The fats can cause other reactions (not all condusive to bodybuilding) to happen physiologically in the body - that don't all relate to protein modulation and absorption - some fats can actually block the absorption of the proteins. Fibers - specifically Fibersol has shown the greatest promise for slowing protein absorption through regulation of the modulation not only of the proteins in a meal but the carbohydrates as well - therein actually stabalizing insulin secretion, blood sugar levels and FFA (free fatty acids) this allows for a perfect state of maximized protein synthesis. You would only want to slow down the absorption of whey protein IF that is the ONLY protein supplement you are using. If you are using a blended protein - I would not see a benefit in slowing absorption or digestion.


----------



## gopro (May 25, 2002)

While fiber is very healthy and should be a part of everyone's diet, I feel fats are better for slowing absorbtion of proteins, and will allow for better overall absorption of proteins.

As for slowing absorption before bed...you should use a blended protein containing micellar casein and EFA's. Casein is usually absorbed over 3-5 hours, but since most people sleep between 6 and 9 hours, we need an even longer trickling effect.


----------



## LAM (May 25, 2002)

fats coat the lining of the stomach.  how could that possibly "help" the absorption of protiens ?  

it is the same reason why you can not drink milk and take L-Glutamine.


----------



## gopro (May 26, 2002)

Fats will effectively slow the absorption, which is the first good thing. Second, fats will be used as energy allowing most of the protein to be used for growth and repair...especially on a lower carb plan which is most popular these days.


----------



## conner1979 (May 27, 2002)

Can anyone suggest a good site which ships supplements across the world?  And is the best value for money too?  Thanks!


----------



## twarrior (May 28, 2002)

There is a lot of discussion about micellar casein and blended proteins before bed. Can anyone provide a couple of choices of both that won't break my wallet????



Twarrior


----------



## LAM (May 28, 2002)

if you are not to concerned with taste the most economical source would be www.proteinfactory.com


----------



## lina (May 28, 2002)

free shipping: www.vitaglo.com

haven't used them yet. But I like netrition.com

www.netrition.com


----------



## conner1979 (May 29, 2002)

Any good websites that ship supplements worldwide?


----------



## kuso (May 29, 2002)

netrition.com has great overseas shipping


----------



## gopro (May 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by twarrior *_
> There is a lot of discussion about micellar casein and blended proteins before bed. Can anyone provide a couple of choices of both that won't break my wallet????
> 
> 
> ...



Pro Fusion, Pro Peptide, Met Rx Protein Plus...all blended with micellar casein, whey, egg white...best stuff around!


----------



## twarrior (May 29, 2002)

Has anyone had the opportunity to check out the Designer Whey with Glycerlean?? They claim the ability to release proteins into the body continuously for 8 hours during the night.

http://www.designerwhey.com/2nd_level_prodinfo_smooth.html


Is this even possible??? This would be great if it actually worked.


----------



## gopro (May 30, 2002)

I question their research on this. However, I still believe protein BLENDS to be best as each protein has a unique amino acid profile and unique properties and functions within the body.


----------



## LAM (May 30, 2002)

Any research is highly questionable when the manufacturer of a product performs it.  For results to be credible an independent testing lab must perform them.


----------

